
Silicon Valley: High Salaries, High Costs - Something Social - zoowar
http://hothardware.com/cs/blogs/somethingsocial/archive/2011/07/25/silicon-valley-high-salaries-high-costs.aspx
======
steverb
Graphs like this always make me wonder why people choose to live in Silicon
Valley.

If the graphs are correct I'd need to make around $250,000 per year there to
maintain the standard of living I have here in Tennessee.

